# Weird question...



## My2Dogs (Mar 28, 2006)

When we got spencer he was very under weight. So much you could see every bone in his spine and all his ribs. Well, he's since gained weight and is looking very healthy. So, here's the weird question...I'm not sure if he's fat or if this is how all chis are...Does anyone else's chi have alot of extra skin on the neck and head? He never used to be like this, but now, if we squish his face (it doesn't hurt him at all) he looks like a shar pai! Is this normal???


----------



## canadiandawn (Jan 11, 2006)

Shiver has lots of excess skin on her head and around her neck as well. We do the same thing with her face, it's cute she looks like a little old man.


----------



## *Andrea* (Jan 30, 2006)

Junie has this. She had it much more when she was younger. I asked the vet about it and she said that it was perfectly normal. I hope this puts your mind at ease. Was Spencer a rescue? If so, way to go!


----------



## My2Dogs (Mar 28, 2006)

Oh, good! I was worried he might be gaining too much weight. Yes, spencer was a rescue...actually, all my pets are rescues


----------



## *Andrea* (Jan 30, 2006)

Good for you! I hope that one day I will be able to do that. I also want to do foster care for children but my hubby says that he doesn't want me to because I will have a hard time giving them up and we can't adopt them all. Oh well, he is probably right!


----------



## peanutlover (Oct 8, 2005)

they normally have a lot of excess skin right before they are going to grow. rascal had it too, and he has grown into it.


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

All my chis have these extra skin folds.Rosie our second rescue was the same when we got her, all skin and bones, shes turned out lovely too.


----------



## rach (Jan 12, 2006)

peanutlover said:


> they normally have a lot of excess skin right before they are going to grow. rascal had it too, and he has grown into it.


i always know when my son is going to have a growth spurt he gets a belly. its so cute but i cant tell him as he'd be paranoid :wink:


----------

